# Roughed Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well this weekend I finally got some time to turn so I roughed out some bowls and they are now drying. I am drying them with a bit different method this time. I went to a demo by Mike Mahoney and I am giving his method a try. Once the bowls are roughed I take them off the lathe and coat them entirely with anchorseal. This method he says will take 90 to 180 days which is fine with me as I need to start getting some stock ready to go. The bowls are 4 maple, 2 honey locust, and 2 Russian Olive. I do not like turning Honey Locust. That stuff is like trying to turn concrete even slightly green.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bernie,

You turners must be a patient lot....I could not wait 180 days before I attacked it with another tool, if I had the chance...LOL

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd love to see a video in real time showing you turning those bowls Bernie, my guess is that the speed and quantity of flying chips would hide the actual tool to wood contact!

I don't understand how the moisture can evaporate if the whole bowl is sealed, was an explanation given to you Bernie?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, when the Jarrah blank (mentioned in another post) arrived today I mentioned the method of drying that you are trying. He hadn't heard of it but surprised me by saying that after rough turning wet wood, he places them in the deep freezer for a couple of weeks which sucks out the moisture. I learn new things on this forum every day.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Harry I am guessing that there is some moisture that escapes as they have already lost 4 ounces of in weight after 2 weeks. The whole idea is to slow the rate of moisture lost. He didn't give a explaination he just said that is the way he does it. I will see if I can e-mail him and ask him why this would work if the whole thing is sealed. I will let you know when he gets back to me. 

Yep the curlies did fly Harry as I was turning at around 1000 to 1100 rpm once I got them turned fairly balanced on the outside. They were flying 6 to 8feet across the shop. The tool would be pretty well hidden. I will see if I can get a picture of the gouge as I would present it to the wood.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang Bernie..... I was about to send the search team out after you. Haven't seen you around in a while and was afraid you went MIA on us.

Looks like you have been busy with those bowls and I do agree that the sealer will slow, not stop, the drying of wood.

Keep spinning buddy :yes2:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bob. I have been turning but also had some honey-do's that I had to get done. Besides had to recuperate from all that log cutting of the walnut, then a week later some maple logs and then 2 weeks later some honey locust along with some russian olive. Getting my stash put together so this winter when I retire I will have something to do. 


176 days not that I am counting.


----------

